# Red line on laptop screen



## invertedhat (May 6, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a thin (1 pixel I think...) red line down the center of my laptop screen. It's a HP Compaq nx6320 with the Intel GMA950 graphics card. Unfortunately, the line appears before Windows starts, as soon as the display turns on.

If this is a hardware issue (I really hope not), how do I go a about getting it repaired and how much do you think it should cost (I'm a starving student)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It would appear the display is failing.
Are you using the latest graphics drivers?


----------



## invertedhat (May 6, 2009)

Yep, sure do. Will this problem worsen anytime soon?


----------



## lewisavinash (Oct 20, 2009)

upgrade display driver


----------

